# Layout in my new house - 26' x 9' O Scale Fastrack Conventional MTH - Lionel - Williams



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

A view of my current layout. Far table from you with Farm is a work in progress....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking good.  Question: Where does the track crossing the bridges go?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats cramming the stuff in, love it. You need a beacon tower on the water heater.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Very nice layout. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looking good.  Question: Where does the track crossing the bridges go?


It has two trolley lines with a bump n' go trolley on each track.


----------

